# CURRENT FOUNDATION CONSTRUCTION (Assignment)



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Here is the construction news forum: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=901

I wish you good luck on your assignment!


----------

